# Check List



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

So I will be purchasing a betta or two I would like to make sure the things I am going to buy will work.

For my male or males I would like to put them in this tank though I dont know if it is to small I have to research plants to put in I was thinking duck weed, I will be changing it up regularly so he wont get bored.









The filter and heater is Hagen Elite Mini Underwater Filter and Hydor Mini Aquarium heater. They should be appropriate for the tank size.

Females I am getting a 5 or 10 gallon tank with appropriate filter and heating.

I also have another question I know this might sound kind of cheap but if it works it works. would an acrylic storage bin work as a tank? Some tank are made of acrylic so if that would work I could have a rather large tank for them.

I will be buying my fish most likely from aquabid.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I can tell just by the picture its too small. They need at least 2.5 gallons. If your housing more then one female together you need at least 10 gallons.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, that tank is WAY too small for a filter & heater. I think those cubes are, what, half-gallon?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Not even half-gallon, Jessiefish. 

Hopeful, here's my checklist that I'd like to share with you, from my experience of owning several Bettas now: 

-- 2.5 gallon tank (or 5 gal is better; more space for decorations and swimming room for your Betta!)
-- heater!!!
-- filter (optional; I don't filter my tanks because the currents can be too strong... or your Betta may attack it. Seriously.)
-- water conditioner!! Some of the chemicals in our water can be deadly to fish, especially Bettas. Water conditioner breaks down harmful chemicals to make them safe for fish.
-- Betta pellets. NO FLAKE FOOD. 
-- tank decorations! Just be careful they're not sharp. Take a pantyhose to the decoration. If it tears the pantyhose or puts a run in it, it's too sharp for your Betta's delicate fins. And remember: you may decorate to your heart's content, but give him swimming room!

May sure you have a nice spot with indirect sunlight for your Betta.  And if you have any further questions, this forum is dedicated to helping you out! We're friendly and we don't bash people who think Bettas can live in cups. We want to help you give your Betta the best possible care. You are not obligated to take our advice at all. However, most of us here have years of experience and we want to help.  So don't be afraid to ask for help, ever!!


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

saldy i still have a half gal, wich is way smaller than that. thats bout 1.5, or 2. just sayin.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

no, not at all Katana. My friend has that exact one and I could fit it at least 15 - 20 times in my ten gallon. And thats with the extra plastic around the edege, so I'm pretty sure it's maybe half gallon.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They sell those at th petstores in the mall where I buy bettas from sometimes, they are .5 gallons. You'll need at least 2.5 gallons for your betta.

If you want to keep females together, you need a 10 gallon tank. You can also split a 5 gallon tank in half between two females, too.


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright I will get a 2.5 gallon for my male, and no one specified if the storage bin would work... I know they stick them in plastic cups... and alot of the betta bowls are acrylic so would that work? If it did then I could have really big tanks.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't see why not. Just make sure a heater can fit in there safely.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Many people use storage bins for cheap aquariums.. you can cut the top to fit your filter and heater... they're great. The only drawback is they aren't as clear as acrylic tanks but for some thats not an issue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!! I use storage bins a lot! heaters are safe too!


----------

